# There's ugly, danged ugly, and then there's THIS!...



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Damascene goats. They look like something that came from Chernobyl.
[attachment=3:3in7if8c]xinsrc_0320605132128015185177.jpg[/attachment:3in7if8c]
^This goat's name should be Picasso.
[attachment=2:3in7if8c]xinsrc_0220605132128687318286.jpg[/attachment:3in7if8c]
I love the toilet paper tube ears. I'm guessing they cut them because they are so long when left natural that they would probably be prone to injury. 
[attachment=1:3in7if8c]uglygoatol8.jpg[/attachment:3in7if8c]
A face like a train wreck... you can't help but look!
[attachment=0:3in7if8c]bizarregoat 1.jpg[/attachment:3in7if8c]
Some people call these "sock puppet" goats. I can see why! :lol:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: There's ugly, danged ugly, and then there's this...*

[attachment=2:hwh0w71c]Damascene goat, white.jpg[/attachment:hwh0w71c]
^Here's one with the ears intact.
[attachment=1:hwh0w71c]bizarregoat 2.jpg[/attachment:hwh0w71c]
I've never seen a goat so tall and skinny. He looks like an Irish Wolfhound with his face cut off!
[attachment=0:hwh0w71c]beautiful-goat.jpg[/attachment:hwh0w71c]
And apparently this last one won the Mazayan al-Maaz, or "Most beautiful goat in the world" contest in Riyadh in 2008. It was a red-carpet event, with lots of highly prized, valuable, and monstrously hideous goats in attendance.

We hope you enjoyed the freak show!


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Damascene?*

Yes, I saw that the context was Damascenes,
but those others seem to have no noses or muzzles,
while this one seems only an exaggeration on the Nubian theme.
If this, too, is a Damascene goat,
there is certainly a wide variety of expression for that genome!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

The Irish Wolfhound goat has some jacked up knees too... Why would you breed for such a useless animal? It looks horribly inbred.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

For a minute I thought Nanno and McDanAx had posted my beard picture in this forum. ;-)


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yech, and I thought the dog world was the only one that bred freaks of nature for the show ring!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

They look like they belong in the bar in Star Wars!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a serious design flaw when you lower lip plugs your nose.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You mean like this? 
[attachment=0:s48u792b]Jtsaylors.png[/attachment:s48u792b]


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Nanno said:


> You mean like this?
> [attachment=0:ncvagm9c]Jtsaylors.png[/attachment:ncvagm9c]


LOL :lol:


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Nanno said:


> You mean like this?


Nanno....ha ha ha....


----------

